# Character Naming



## Mondego (Jan 31, 2011)

hello,  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to name one's characters?  I'm having a terrible time.  How important is the name of a character?  Will I have to answer to it, and back it up?  Like i want to name one of my characters John, because it can be sub-vocalized nicely.  I realize that "John" has historical meaning somewhere from some lands and has roots that go back to some time, but how often can that matter?  My name is Chris because my parents thought it was cool.  In cosmopolitan America, does it really matter?  Please offer any advice.  This is probably the most stressful part of building my story, which takes place within the United States.  thanks in advance.  -c


----------



## Tripp (Jan 31, 2011)

Doesn't matter unless you tailor your story to make it matter (i.e. your character lives up to their name, or is fated to grow into their name)


----------



## ador78 (Jan 31, 2011)

Agree with Tripp. It shouldn't matter unless your story has a significance to names of the characters. Like, (e.g.) fantasy, which tribe he/she is from, or even in fiction, whether they have (e.g) Native American blood, then he/she would naturally carry a name that reflects the culture/race. 

I do like to link my characters' names with hereditary say, for example I am creating a character with specific features/built, alabaster white skin, black hair, turquoise blue eyes. So I throw in a mix of Italian/Spanish, Welsh, and Scandinavian. And then I will play around with names. Anja Veronique Ricone, for instance. 

I enjoy naming my characters and creating their background. I think building a background is a significant factor for me in writing a story. Then I don't second guess my character's actions/decisions. You'll see your characters come to life more naturally too, I think. 

Have fun with it and don't stress it! All the best!


----------



## Razzazzika (Jan 31, 2011)

You name your characters what you want to. It could be as plain as Bob ( though not too many memorable characters were named such ) or it could be the most unique name ever like Razzazzika O.O. 

Personally, if it is a down to earth name like John, I like to play with the name and have fun with it. Fpr example I have a character named Richard, but people only call him Richard when they're peeved at him. Most of his friends call him Rich. One person calls him Richie to piss him off. Later a hispanic guy won't stop calling him Ricardo.

<shrug>


----------



## Slugfly (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think it matters... exactly.  There was a New Zealand couple who named their baby "Talula does the Hula."  That mattered.  The courts took custody of the child long enough to legally change the name, then returned custody.

John is a common enough name.  If you were to make any connection to it's traditional meanings, the student of Christ would be the strongest meaning.  But it's a standard enough name that it will be just a name till you imply otherwise.  And certainly I don't think anyone would ever call you out on your name choices.  Unless everyone in your novel was named Gary, or you named a character "Sex Fruit."

So to a less funny extreme, I think names do matter.  On one hand, you have names with actual meanings which carry images with them, like Jasmine, Christian, King or Dick.  You have names with important historical or traditional connections like Caesar, Maria, or Adolf.  There are names whose sounds give off meaning and impression; consider Cleve and Chad vs. Alexandra and Jonathan.  Then there's the cultural identity in names like Pablo, Siegmund, Yoshimi, Petrov, or Mahmoud.  Generally I just go by sound of names, and by which names I've already used in the same or a recent short.

What do you mean by "sub-vocalize?"


----------



## WriterJohnB (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, I'm John. Feel free to use my name. I love it when I'm being sub-vocalized.

On a more serious note, names don't matter unless the writer makes them matter. It might throw the reader if you have a dangerous, burly assassin and name him, "Percival." It's easiest on the writer to pick a name that seems to suit the personality of the character.

JohnB


----------



## Foxee (Jan 31, 2011)

What are you writing? Depending on your genre it might matter. You can try name generators, too, they usually don't give me the exact name that I want but sometimes they offer up interesting ideas that lead to the name.
Seventh Sanctum
Sometimes I use a baby name website or a site of common surnames for a certain area, too.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Jan 31, 2011)

I find that the names have been coming automatically in my current story. The moment I need to name them I just type it straight out. I did have problems on my last story though, I ended up trawling across name lists along with what all the names meant.


----------



## Mondego (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! great feedback.  Things were definitely mentioned that i didn't think about, such as those names whom people are already predisposed about, among other things.

to answer your questions, "sub-vocalize" means to actually speak it in your mind.  some readers don't sub-vocalize the words, those who can really read fast.  personally i have to actually sub-vocalize everything for me to retain anything, so i read slow.

i am writing a thriller/drama with a little bit of sci-fi.  some of the characters are of another human species which in real life died out long ago out of Ethiopia and became extinct, but in my story they didn't.  it will be important then to name them Ethiopian names and understand their naming convention, but most of my story will not need to be specific on the names.  A few may be south American as well, but not many.

thanks a million!


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't sub-vocalize. I read in concept forms generated from sight-word connections. When I see a character name, I recognise the shape, and I form an understanding of the character based on that shape. The way that word sounds when read aloud doesn't often factor in, and I've been left at times unable to recall names of main characters in books that I've read; even those that I'm reading at the time. The name registers so much as a shape that it ceases to be a word/name to me. 

This concept flows through to the characters in my own story. When I call a character 'Aytan', I don't consider how readers will try to pronounce that name. I don't consider how I would pronounce that name. 'Aytan' is a symbol to me, and that cannot be misunderstood. Granted, I'm going to need to do some adjustments with character names and actually decide on their pronunciations; lest I end up at a book signing and have someone ask me to pronounce a name... "I never gave it much thought" wouldn't be a good response.

With finding names, I do things in a less conventional manner. I don't know enough of other cultures and languages to determine what name means what, nor the subtleties of history that surround specific names. Every now and then, I'll jump on a facebook game (MafiaWars) and battle a few people. In the fight list are a great many names that I can scan through. I simply choose the ones that sound like they'd work for my novel, and I end up with my own list of suitable names that are unusual, less conventional, and aren't likely to have much significance within cultures (perfect for me).

Needless to say, I avoid using names like "Jimmy Two Toes", "Frankie the Hammer", and "Stink Finger Murphy".


----------



## JosephB (Jan 31, 2011)

Names make some difference to me. I just wrote a short story and the MC's name is Stephen -- a blank canvas more or less. Most of my MC's have names like that. Common, but not too familiar sounding, like Bob or Mike. An unseen character, who none the less is key to the story, is named Trudy. I thought that since she was off the stage, so to speak, she needed a stronger name. This may mean something only to me. But I do change character names based on how a story is developing, maybe to something that "feels" better -- thanks to the magic of "Find and Replace."


----------



## Ditch (Jan 31, 2011)

My work is historical fiction composed of Spaniards, slaves and a few Frenchmen thrown into the mix. I'm good with Spanish names being one. I Googled African names and had fun naming Batu, Ajamu, Neo, Shayla and Tor. One of my main characters was a Frenchman that I named after a great friend and another person on another forum. This guy had posted his picture on the forum and he was not a man that you would want to mess with. A big, bear of a man with a bushy beard and huge shoulders. 

But he was too nice for his own good. This was a ponding forum, he built a very nice koi pond in his backyard with a waterfall and lush landscaping. His neighbors would be there when he got off of work with their lawn chairs, cooler and cigarettes, they didn't even ask permission. His wife went to plant some trees along the property line and they asked, "How big will they grow? Will they block our view of the pond?" (the pond, not his pond) the gall of some people. He eventually left them a very nice, polite note to ask permission before coming over. the man stormed over and banged on his door. He was in the basement, knew who it was and ignored him. This jerk actually opened the door, came in and started chewing him out.

He came on the forum asking for advice and we let him have it for being so nice. I then put him in my book, but turned him inside out. In real life, he was a monster on the outside and a pussycat on the inside. In my book, he is a fancily dressed Frenchman with ruffled sleeves, a hankie and a very neatly trimmed beard. But he was also a card sharp and deadly with a blade. You can use people that you know and change their physical and mental characteristics in this world that you are creating. The guy on the internet followed my book as I wrote it and loved his character. This isn't the place for it, but let me take you there. Felipe is the main character, Andreas is his uncle, an aging master swordsman and Batu is the huge, former slave that they freed. 

Yucatan Peninsula
Catocha
The tavern "El Gallo"
1624

The drunken men finally finished their song and much laughter and clapping erupted. In a corner four men were engaged in a game of cards and one man, the largest was getting loud and angry banging his fist on the table. Felipe nodded toward them and they all moved to a close table and sat down. “Look at this character.” Felipe said. Three of the men, including the large, angry one were typical of the crowd, unkempt with shaggy beards and dirty clothes.

The man with all of the winnings in front of him had a neatly trimmed red beard and moustache. His long, curly red hair was clean and he wore a black cavalier hat at a cocky, rakish angle on his head. The hat had one side pinned up with a silver pin that represented crossed swords. A feather  was sticking up from the hatband. His white shirt was clean and had ruffles down the breast as well as at the cuffs. He dabbed at his nose nonchalantly with a white handkerchief and stared calmly at the large screaming man with his eyelids half lowered over bright blue eyes.

Batu said “He looks more like a woman. We need sailors and fighters, not a pretty boy.”

 Felipe said “He is obviously very shrewd, look at his winnings.” He had a large pile of reales in front of him. “His manner of dress suggests that he is also very meticulous.” 

“I think it suggests something else.” Batu said.

Andreas added “He certainly isn’t showing any fear. The other man stands a foot taller than he.”

The large man was complaining that the red haired man had taken all of his money and the others agreed. The man calmly raked all of the reales into a leather pouch which he then tied and secured it to his belt. Taking a puff on his thin cigar  he blew the blue smoke toward the ceiling while the other three men glared at him.

He spoke with a French accent and in a cultured voice. “Well then messieurs if I have taken all of your money, then I guess that this game is over.”  The large man shouted “You must give me a chance to win back some of my money! I can’t even buy a drink now!” The man calmly looked at him and said “How can you gamble with no money? You played and you lost. So if you will excuse me now, I need another drink, I’ll buy you one as well”  He reached for his handkerchief that was laying on the table and the large man grabbed his hand roughly and pulled it toward him. When he did, three aces fell out of the handkerchief onto the table.

“You French bastard! You’ve been cheating us all this time!” The large man screamed. 

The Frenchman replied “Oui messier, for over an hour now, you are as stupid as you are fat and ugly.” He yanked his hand away and the large man stood up and threw the table to the side. The Frenchman’s sword was already out and he took a professional stance. All three of the men drew their swords. The bar fell silent as everyone watched.

Batu asked “Should we help him? He’s outnumbered.”

“No, lets watch and see how he handles himself first.” Andreas said.

The large man attacked first using more strength than skill. The Small Frenchman easily parried all of his wild swings. As the other two men spread to either side of him. He kicked his chair out of the way and got his back to the wall so they could not surround him. The large man knew he was no match for this man with a sword. He thought it was a mistake for the man to back into the wall, he had nowhere to retreat.

The large man lunged forward and made a thrust toward his chest. He was overextended and off balance. The Frenchman sidestepped the thrust and stepped in toward the man. Using the man’s own forward momentum he grabbed the large man’s wrist and pulled him toward him. His other arm went around the man’s neck and he easily pivoted the man around in front of him as a shield

At that moment, both of the other men made a thrust and both of their swords sank deeply in the large man’s chest. He cried out loudly and blood began to gurgle from his mouth immediately. The Frenchman kicked the large man square in the middle of his back sending him to the floor. Before the man even hit the floor, he sank his sword deep into the center of one of the other men’s chest and pulled it out. Blood spurted from the mans chest and he held his hands over the wound as he went to his knees.

The Frenchman stepped over the large man, now dead on the floor toward his only remaining adversary. The man that was left turned and ran from the bar. The Frenchman wiped the blood from his sword on the dead man at his feet and slid his blade back into it’s scabbard. He had killed both of them in less than two minutes. He calmly turned his table and chair back upright and sat back down motioning to the barmaid for another drink.

Sorry for the long, off topic post but I really enjoy this. Name your characters after people that you know if you like, change their characteristics if you like, it's your world that you are creating


----------



## Mondego (Jan 31, 2011)

that's great; i do know some eccentric people.

you all have really given me tons of ideas and a foundation to mix and match.  i totally went from stress to excitement over this!


----------



## Ditch (Feb 1, 2011)

Again, sorry for the long post but i wanted to show that you can take people that you know and use their traits. Even if you turn them inside out. Jean Pierre Francois looked like a dandy, but he was a stone cold killer inside.


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 1, 2011)

Ditch said:


> Jean Pierre Francois looked like a dandy, but he was a stone cold killer inside.


 You spelled my name wrong...


----------



## Slugfly (Feb 1, 2011)

WriterJohnB said:


> Hey, I'm John. Feel free to use my name. I love it when I'm being sub-vocalized.



lmao!  AAhhhh!!  That was great!!    I lolled!  

So that I can pretend I'm not just responding to something that was funny, thanks for the explanation of sub-vocalizing.  I would think it's a pretty important thing to do.  Since the reader is starting from scratch (knowing nothing about the story) this would help you stay more attuned to what's actually being described, and help skirt the risk of filling in your own blanks that the reader might not be able to.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 1, 2011)

I like to open up my 600+ baby names book, and flip through the pages reading the definitions of the names. When I find a description and name that suits my character, I know I've found the right one. Also I like to write a list of all the names that I like for my character and then look them up in the baby name book. The definition that best suits my character wins. 
For example, the name Pyralis is Greek for fire. 
In my story Nothing But a Fire, the character is destructive and "burns" up every good thing that she has with her thoughtless ways. Therefore, I named her Pyralis.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Feb 2, 2011)

Mondego,

Have you read Robert J. Sawyer's "Hominid" trilogy? The premise is that Neanderthals return to our earth from a parallel world. And Rob, an anthropologist originally, really knows how to do science.

JohnB


----------



## FalconsHonour (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with the previous posters who have said that names don't matter unless the author makes them matter, but I would add that they have to sound and -- perhaps even more importantly -- _feel_ right. For example, allow me to introduce you to two members of a rock band (it's not unknown that I write about these guys -- they're rather good fun).

Second guitars is Kelly Mendez. She's got short, punky hair -- black with pink and purple streaks -- and piercings, tattoos, the works, but she's also got an infectious smile and is one of the nicest people you could ever want to meet. There's no way on earth she could have been a Sarah or a Christine -- and had her parents unfortunately called her Christine, you can bet she would have been Chris, not Tina. It's also fairly unlikely, given her age (she's late twenties in 2011) that she would have been a Sierra Skylark, unless she'd changed her name later on.

The bassist for these guys is Kristoff Lee Schaeffer, known to one and all as 'Kris', or occasionally 'Krissy' to friends. Krissy is shortish for a guy, 5'8", incredibly skinny (largely thanks to a history of eating disorders), quiet, unassuming, with a toughened steel core, and actually more piercings and tattoos than Kelly. Calling him Christopher just wouldn't have worked in my head; he _had_ to be Kris with a K. Why? The in-canon reason is that his drugged-up mother preferred 'Kristoff' over 'Christopher', but really, I just knew he could never be a Chris. Or a Steve. Or a Bob. And so on. 

Hopefully these examples prove a couple of things -- that names should fit the time period they were given in, that they can have some cultural significance but don't necessarily have to (Kris could have had a more Germanic first name if his mother had chosen to highlight his Dad's heritage, perhaps, but no), and that nicknames can come into it too (note Kris almost never gets his full name with the -off part, and Kelly is wonderfully shortenable to "KEL!" for purposes of hollering across a busy backstage area).

At the end of the day, it's entirely up to the writer, but for me, characters quite often seem to pick their own name, and then it's up to me as their author to work out quite why that was 'just right' and fit it into the canon of the world around them plausibly. Might not work for everyone, and I might've just rambled on for no good reason there, but I hope some of this helps!


----------



## MoonAlley (Feb 2, 2011)

When it comes to naming my characters, I tend to think about what kind of character they're going to be. A darker character is going to get a darker name, while a good or neutral character will either get a name that reflects their nature, or even physical characteristic. Also, I pick names that reflect their heritage. 

One of my favorite characters is a faery, a kitsune to be exact, and his name reflects his nature and his heritage. When around humans, he uses glamor to appear human, and he dons red hair, flecked with black and tipped in white (a reflection of his foxy self). He also appears Asian, as he is a faery from Japan after all. In his true form, he still carries the body of a man, but sports fur, ears, tail, etc. When I chose Crevan Osanai to be his name, I chose a name that meant "fox" (Crevan) and Osanai, because well, a customer of mine was Japanese and it just flowed perfectly with Crevan.

I also think the name makes the person. I named my daughter Fae Oleander because I love faeries and oleanders are my favorite flower. My Fae is spirited and wild (energetic), and mischievous, much like faeries are depicted. As for Oleander, I figure when she's older and a boy crosses her, she'll use her flower's trademark bite and be a heartbreaker.


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 2, 2011)

FalconsHonour said:


> Second guitars is Kelly Mendez. She's got short, punky hair -- black with pink and purple streaks -- and piercings, tattoos, the works, but she's also got an infectious smile and is one of the nicest people you could ever want to meet. There's no way on earth she could have been a Sarah or a Christine


 When you describe someone, you really should put in more detail.. like a phone number


----------



## FalconsHonour (Feb 2, 2011)

KrisMunro said:


> When you describe someone, you really should put in more detail.. like a phone number



Hahah! Thanks. ;D Sorry, mate, she's got a boyfriend (well, I say boyfriend; I mean on-again-off-again 'romance' with the lead singer/lead guitarist of the band, with whom she's quietly, stoically in love but who unfortunately runs away from a Real Relationship every time he realises he might be falling in love with her). Next time they break up, though, I'll pass on your IM details.


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 2, 2011)

FalconsHonour said:


> Hahah! Thanks. ;D Sorry, mate, she's got a boyfriend (well, I say boyfriend; I mean on-again-off-again 'romance' with the lead singer/lead guitarist of the band, with whom she's quietly, stoically in love but who unfortunately runs away from a Real Relationship every time he realises he might be falling in love with her). Next time they break up, though, I'll pass on your IM details.


 Thanks, but I'm married; it was partly a stab at good humour and partly a compliment to her. If she'd approve, feel free to explain that someone likes the way you describe her.


----------



## Mondego (Feb 3, 2011)

WriterJohnB said:


> Mondego,
> 
> Have you read Robert J.  Sawyer's "Hominid" trilogy? The premise is that Neanderthals return to  our earth from a parallel world. And Rob, an anthropologist originally,  really knows how to do science.
> 
> JohnB



Never read or heard of it actually.  I'm sure there's nothing that  hasn't already been written about before.  Parallel universes is a little too sci-fi for me though.  (maybe it won't be in a few thousand years from now.)  historical fiction is my fav, and if it has any sci-fi then it has to be very light on irrationality; i have to actually believe it could have happened without violating the sense of realism.  like the difference between superman and batman.  batman is really just gadgets that seem normal (i've only seen the movie, not the comic), but he uses them very effectively.  superman is, well, he flies through the air and stuff.  my story will not have any neanderthals because people are already predisposed towards or against them, and they will recognize it immediately as sci-fi if i used them.

seems a lot of people really just go by "feel" and "sound" in this thread.  after reading some of your examples/reasons, i have to agree.


----------



## Thom McNeilly (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a firm believer in giving characters names that reflect their personality in order to really understand their motivations and the choices they make, thus making a personality that goes beyond paper and almost exists as a real person inside your head. I find it very difficult to write anything if I feel like I don't understand the character, or feel as though I'm making choices for them. I like when my character talks to me and I know straight away when I'm writing a chapter what they would do.  Although, it is hard coming up with names and I spend a huge amount of time planning each main character and sometimes even draw them before I feel like I can write about them.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 3, 2011)

> Krissy is shortish for a guy, 5'8",


 Seems like an almost ideal height to me, perhaps half an inch or so taller, an inch when he was younger.:-D

Remember reservoir dogs, Mr Pink and such? I have always fancied using names like Peter Green (pea green), Matthew Black (matt black) Chris Blue (sea blue), there must be others, just haven't found the right story yet.

Edit, Friend named her daughter after a precious stone and, years ago, said to me she had always thought it a good idea to name girls after stones and boys after metals, why didn't I call our new son Brass. I don't think Brass Buckle would have been popular with the missus.


----------



## Slugfly (Feb 3, 2011)

If I'm writing a light piece, I sometimes give my characters descriptive titles.  For example, a fantasy set I'm working on for kids includes the villains: the Chemist, the Clockmaker, the Engineer, and the Architect (the key theme of the story is using powers for good or evil).  Nine times out of ten though, as many others have already said, I just go with what feels right.


----------



## Mondego (Feb 3, 2011)

Thom McNeilly said:


> I'm a firm believer in giving characters names that reflect their personality in order to really understand their motivations and the choices they make, thus making a personality that goes beyond paper and almost exists as a real person inside your head. I find it very difficult to write anything if I feel like I don't understand the character, or feel as though I'm making choices for them. I like when my character talks to me and I know straight away when I'm writing a chapter what they would do.  Although, it is hard coming up with names and I spend a huge amount of time planning each main character and sometimes even draw them before I feel like I can write about them.



but how do you tie a name to a personality?  what kind of personality goes with Chris, or John?  am i limiting what my character is capable of by way of his or her name?


----------



## Slugfly (Feb 3, 2011)

You're not limiting your character at all.  Remember that the name means what you decide and show it will mean.  Readers will carry their own positive and negative prejudices anyway, but will be willing to buy into the prejudices displayed by your characters.  If Laurence Van DeSacrato is seen by others as an arrogant jerk with a golden spoon in his arse, then that's what he'll be.  If he's seen as an exotic and mysterious traveler who has been to ancient temples not entered in centuries, that's what he'll be.  Maybe he'll just be a surly kid whose great at video games, and his closest friends probably call him Larry.


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 3, 2011)

I cannot think of a more poorly named character than Sookie Stackhouse. I have no idea what the author was thinking. Usually, when I see the name, I think of a child crying over a stack of pancakes at a restaurant. Likely not the intention the author wanted to give. 

There's more of an impact with poorly named characters than well named ones.


----------



## Mondego (Feb 3, 2011)

you guys are amazing.  i would've spent 4 straight hours trying to figure out what kind of character a "Sookie Stackhouse" was, and ended up without any thoughts whatsoever on it.  maybe i'll hire someone else to name my characters for me.

wait let try.. I have a heroic mesomorph in my story.  should i stay away from names that end in -y?

_He wore boots equally meant for work or play, allowing him to attend any event on a whim, no matter the purpose.  His clothes fit his body to a perfect fit.  His chest and arms were broad; his legs, powerful.  His hands were used, albeit completely able.  The extra padding throughout fortified the commanding mesomorph to a dominance few men can match._


----------



## Slugfly (Feb 3, 2011)

Names that end in "y" are cute and/or boyish.  Consider Mikey, Chrissy, Jenny, Billy.  Unless you pop in more syllables, like Jeremy or Tiffany.  Then there's also names that end in "y" but don't feel inherently cute, like Mary, Jimmy, Carrie or Andy.  As for "Sookie Stackhouse" he strikes me as a gangster, just from the name.  Sookie sounds like a nickname, but the last name "Stackhouse" sounds tough, and for someone to have a nickname like "sookie" they'd have to be very tough.  Of course, this could also be because the name reminds me of Tookie Williams, Cryps founder.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 3, 2011)

I had to google Sookie Stackhouse. Nope, pretty much what I expected.



> wait let try.. I have a heroic mesomorph in my story.  should i stay away from names that end in -y?
> 
> _He wore boots equally meant for work or play, allowing him  to attend any event on a whim, no matter the purpose.  His clothes fit  his body to a perfect fit.  His chest and arms were broad; his legs,  powerful.  His hands were used, albeit completely able.  The extra  padding throughout fortified the commanding mesomorph to a dominance few  men can match._


_

_So Mr. Perfect awesome dude. Be careful that he doesn't turn into a 'mary sue' character. If you're not sure what that is, take this test.

Sounds like possible names should be Lance Blue, Hawk Maverick, Lowell Hitch, or James Bond (okay, kinda kidding about the last one). At least in English masculine names don't often end in y. If you get past his commanding and perfect physical presence, what's the guy like? The name can have more to do with personality than looks, really.


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeh, Sookie Stackhouse is a fairly delicate female in a vampire (almost) romance series. The sort of books you are ashamed to enjoy. You might know of the tv series True Blood.


----------



## Mondego (Feb 4, 2011)

when he's introduced, it's amidst a rather family atmosphere.  he'll be realizing he's not a family man rather soon, and gradual (and so will everyone else).  he's not a main character though.


----------

